# Deity Compounds



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone else running these guys on their downhill bike?

I've had mine on my bike for about a month now. At first I was :skep: running plastic... They felt solid, sealed bearings, through hole pins, flat design... I didnt want to diss them until I tried it, especially because of love the Decoys.

After riding them them hard.. slamming into rocks, huge jumps/ drops... and still holding up and looking great, I absolutely love them.

I wanted to know if anyone had any bad expirences running the compound material with the Deity's.

deity ::: Compound Pedals


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

I've got em, and love em. Very light, inexpensive, nice pins, easily serviceable. Plus, I've never felt any other pedal brush off of rocks so nicely. 

I don't understand how people can spend $200+ on pedals then just go smash them up in a rock garden.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

they look cool... but for that price you could get a nice set of used pedals too...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

just got a pair at LBS for like 50bones 2 days ago. so far....right pedal was a bich to put on. had to really crank it. but guess that is kinda normal for diety pedals, says people.

and also, after a day looked down at right one again, and it was super sloppy. like about to fall off. after i figured out that the end cap was not the actual allen key, it was easy to tighten up. got a few hours on them jumping and so far fine. if it happens again i shall locktite it.

feels weird having no concave, coming off of old lo-pros. but thin is key. like it. pin setup is slick. feels like garbage without 510s tho, which stick just right.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been really curious to see how well the pins hold up to rock hits (letting somebody else be the tester this time though...).


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

SamL3227 said:


> just got a pair at LBS for like 50bones 2 days ago. so far....right pedal was a bich to put on. had to really crank it. but guess that is kinda normal for diety pedals, says people.
> 
> and also, after a day looked down at right one again, and it was super sloppy. like about to fall off. after i figured out that the end cap was not the actual allen key, it was easy to tighten up. got a few hours on them jumping and so far fine. if it happens again i shall locktite it.
> 
> feels weird having no concave, coming off of old lo-pros. but thin is key. like it. pin setup is slick. feels like garbage without 510s tho, which stick just right.


Same thing happened to me, the end allen started coming loose on the right side. After tighening it up it was fine but had me worried...


----------



## rocketmatt17 (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like them so far. We have two guys running them with no issues so far. Cant beat the price


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

kubo said:


> Same thing happened to me, the end allen started coming loose on the right side. After tighening it up it was fine but had me worried...


ditto. i was super worried. then i tried tightening that outside allen and all it did was turn over and i was like....wtf? super glad i did not try to make it work and just backed it out. then i found the secret allenkey hidden inside. and so far. so good.

few pedal scrapes so far and wow....very very different feel. and did not loose too much pedal either. small scrapes. hope thats how all them scrapes go. but we will see


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

These pedals have intrigued me for a while, not sure why. Very happy with my sunline v ones but and tempted to try these. maybe when I finally buy a dirt jumper. 

Anyone that is having trouble with the end caps try some thread tape or the paste version.


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

SamL3227 said:


> ditto. i was super worried. then i tried tightening that outside allen and all it did was turn over and i was like....wtf? super glad i did not try to make it work and just backed it out. then i found the secret allenkey hidden inside. and so far. so good.
> 
> few pedal scrapes so far and wow....very very different feel. and did not loose too much pedal either. small scrapes. hope thats how all them scrapes go. but we will see


Same thing for me as well... I tightened it and it turned over. I thought I stripped it out.

I'll try backing out that screw and looking inside for that other bolt later today..


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

Update on my compounds: a rock large enough to catch my pedal on my non drive side pedal put me on my ass pretty hard and actually bent the spindle. It was a hard enough slam that I'm still walking with a limp a week later. Pedal body and pins are perfectly intact with no damage. Got a replacement spindle coming. $8 to fix LOL.

Had a similar wreck with my mag deity pedals about a year back and I bent the hell out of the body of the pedal, ripped a few pins out and bent the spindle.

For being +/- 30 grams of pedals that cost 3x-4x as much, I'm so sold on the compounds. Unsure why people would spend so much money on something they're just going to bash into rocks anyways. Traction is equal or greater than more expensive pedals I have ridden. (not going to name names)


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

Another update:
So after figuring out the internal screw issue (which I found out that the 2012 models should fix this). I have had no problems. I love how when cliping rocks they slide right off... I bent a few pins doing this but had them easily replaced. 
I have done huge drops/ jumps, some where it feels like I drive my shock into the ground with no problems. 
And the best part... besides a few hard to see scratches, they looks good as new.
I agree Joe, I am sold on these as well...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

JoeBMX said:


> For being +/- 30 grams of pedals that cost 3x-4x as much, I'm so sold on the compounds. Unsure why people would spend so much money on something they're just going to bash into rocks anyways. Traction is equal or greater than more expensive pedals I have ridden. (not going to name names)


totally agree. only reason i am going to shell out some major green again for pedals is most likely going to be the next iteration of the point1 or crampons.

ill pay for thinner. but its gotta be alot thinner.

compounds FTW !!!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Definitely, worth checkin' out.


----------



## SecretAgent23skidoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reviews. Might have to try out a set to compare to my Point1's.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> just got a pair at LBS for like 50bones 2 days ago. so far....right pedal was a bich to put on. had to really crank it. but guess that is kinda normal for diety pedals, says people.
> 
> and also, after a day looked down at right one again, and it was super sloppy. like about to fall off. after i figured out that the end cap was not the actual allen key, it was easy to tighten up. got a few hours on them jumping and so far fine. if it happens again i shall locktite it.
> 
> feels weird having no concave, coming off of old lo-pros. but thin is key. like it. pin setup is slick. feels like garbage without 510s tho, which stick just right.


So the compounds are not concave? I wish Deity would provide more info on their site. No dimensions listed, and no mention of flat or concave. If they are flat I'll hold off until someone puts out a composite pedal that's concave.

HT lists pedal dimensions for their nano so I"m assuming these are the same just rebranded with deity logo and taller pins.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Picked a pair of these for my first flats. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Digging this out of a shallow-ish grave. Anyone have anything further to report on these?


----------



## Rrestricted (Nov 17, 2012)

nice


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

They work well, especially off of rocks, but... they have thinner pins than the decoys and my 510's don't stay as firmly planted on them. My 661's do great with them tho because of tighter tread pattern that works better with thin pins. A buddy tapped out the plastic holes in his so as to be able to use the decoy pins. He swears by them now. Hard to argue the price!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Surprisingly good reviews for such a cheap lite pedal! Gotta get me some....

Couple of Q's. 

- Can anyone who has these pedals possibly get a tape measure/ruler out and post up the dimensions? 

- Does anyone know if Deity's claimed weight the actual weight?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I weighed my set and they came in around 330 grams...that is a lite pedal,....still not enough time on them...but I like the lightness....will keep an eye on looseness....no problems putting them on


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

Love these pedals on my XC and AM bikes. Just picked up a DH bike with some no name flat pedals and my shoes dont feel like they stick at all where as on my Diety's I feel glued to them. Going to throw a set of the Deity compounds on the DH bike now.
As others have said they do loosen up a little bit but all you have to do is tighten the *inner* allen. Also, check your pins every once in a while. They say to make sure to tighten them before first use


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

bigcrs said:


> Surprisingly good reviews for such a cheap lite pedal! Gotta get me some....
> 
> Couple of Q's.
> 
> ...


Pedal body is 100mm by 95mm,actual weight is 350 grams with a little dust on them.I just compared them to some wah-wah's and the deity's appear to have a bigger platform and are almost a 150 grams lighter.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if any heavier people have run these without problem?


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

djr8505 said:


> Does anyone know if any heavier people have run these without problem?


My 6'4" 270lb friend has run them for 2 full years without an issue. He is HARD on his gear, too.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats good to know. For the price these seem like an amazing deal, as long as I can get red.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I have them on 2 bikes. They are the same as the Nukeproof Electron and Mesa MP.

Great pedals for the price! Plus you can upgrade the grip by installing longer screws. I did just that for fatbiking where snow would sometimes clog the pedals, and the hiking boots I wear don't have the same grip as my 5.10's.

Nukeproof has these out now that I will probably try next.

Nukeproof Electron Evo Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

It makes me wonder if the Nukeproof and HT variants of the pedal use the exact same spindle. They look similar on the outside. I took a look at the Nukeproof site but didn't see spare pedal bodies like Diety sells


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

djr8505 said:


> It makes me wonder if the Nukeproof and HT variants of the pedal use the exact same spindle. They look similar on the outside. I took a look at the Nukeproof site but didn't see spare pedal bodies like Diety sells


I don't think they use the same spindle. I have a set of Deity and a set of Nukeproof. One has a 6mm hex inside the spindle, the other has wrench flats. I can't remember which is which right now, but you might be able to tell by pictures. That said, I'm not sure if the spindles are interchangeable or not.


----------

